# TTS, should I go for this deal?



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Just been offered this deal: £36944 for a TTS S-tronic , Daytona grey, express red, tech pack, comfort & sound pack, privacy glass, folding mirrors and matrix lights. This includes the 5k deposit contribution.

Thoughts?


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

No idea! 
What is list? What are the alternate quotes you've got? CarWow et al?
Will they deliver in your time-scales?
Do you trust the dealer? 
Have you chosen all the options you want?
Can you afford it?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Zig81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just been offered this deal: £36944 for a TTS S-tronic , Daytona grey, express red, tech pack, comfort & sound pack, privacy glass, folding mirrors and matrix lights. This includes the 5k deposit contribution.
> 
> Thoughts?


Your money (or your loan) so if it works for you do it.

If not don't.

Should I have Salmon or Cod for dinner tomorrow? 
Do I go for large portion of chips or is standard enough?
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

mister.c. said:


> No idea!
> What is list? What are the alternate quotes you've got? CarWow et al?
> Will they deliver in your time-scales?
> Do you trust the dealer?
> ...


List price £45804. That's the best quote I've had.
Looking at March/April delivery, so that's fine.
Don't speak to the dealer until tomorrow as it's through drive the deal.
All options are there as its a factory order.
I can afford it.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

You just have to be happy with the deal you got on the day and enjoy it as there will always be reports of slightly better discounts or the £5k offer may get better or worse after March.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

Audiphil said:


> You just have to be happy with the deal you got on the day and enjoy it as there will always be reports of slightly better discounts or the £5k offer may get better or worse after March.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It looks a good deal, my local Audi dealer who I bought from previously couldn't get anywhere near it.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Then go for it and don't look at any more threads in this forum regarding prices, deals etc.
Once you've got it don't look back, just admire the car you get.


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

deeve said:


> Then go for it and don't look at any more threads in this forum regarding prices, deals etc.
> Once you've got it don't look back, just admire the car you get.


Good advice, I'm going for it!!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Enjoy 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

You seem happy so all is good!
That list price seems frankly ridiculous for the car but we all know Audi apply the Allied Carpet / Debenhams approach to pricing where only the foolish (or darn rich!) pay anywhere near the list. The diesel scandal and your negotiation skills has got it down to something far more realistic!

There is always a better deal to be had, but yours feels a good one, so relax and set a countdown clock on your phone.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mister.c. said:


> You seem happy so all is good!
> That list price seems frankly ridiculous for the car but we all know Audi apply the Allied Carpet / Debenhams approach to pricing where only the foolish (or darn rich!) pay anywhere near the list. The diesel scandal and your negotiation skills has got it down to something far more realistic!
> 
> There is always a better deal to be had, but yours feels a good one, so relax and set a countdown clock on your phone.


+1 on last line.

Someone will always be in here with a better deal. End of the day if you're happy with the car and the price (and it does seem a good deal overall) then do it.

If I buy something and later someone says it's cheaper elsewhere I couldn't give a to55. It worked for me at the time so all is good.

Buy the damn car and enjoy it


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

~ 19% off.Sounds good to me.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

A no brainer, that less than I paid and there's no VAT here!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Op buy the car you know you want to 8) Shug buy the large chips you know you want to :lol:


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Not a bad deal.

Only around £500 more than I paid. Adds tech pack and s-tronic to my order. Loses Blades alloys and interior elements. So seems a better deal


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Not a bad deal.

Only around £500 more than I paid. Adds tech pack and s-tronic to my order. Loses Blades alloys and interior elements. So seems a better deal


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you buy it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Was the deal tempting enough??


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

This blog is like when the hard drive misses off the last part of the drama, did you buy the car?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

C'com zig81 put us out of our misery !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Zig81 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


You ALWAYS go for the large portion of chips. It costs just a fraction more and you have the choice on whether to eat it or not  :wink:

To the OP, did you buy the damn car?!


----------

